# help



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

I hope someone here can help this little guy














A741686 – Scruffy. 4 year old neutered maltese. He is off of DOH hold now. He seems to have bitten people he lived with but has not shown any aggression here. I have little time to find placement

PLEASE CONTACT JOANN CARO, JENNIFER WATERBURY OR PAM WARD AT 718 966 3608 OR email [email protected]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Do you have the link?

What city and pound is he at?

He's a cutie pie. Bless his little heart. :wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I did a search for that phone number - I believe that is the phone number of the New York City Animal Care and Control, the Staten Island facility.

Of course I'm in California, can't help personally.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

That poor baby. Did anyone find out any more information on him?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

By the email this is the one he seems to be at. 

Staten Island 
Center For Animal Care & Control 
3139 Veterans Rd W, Staten Island, NY 718-984-6643

I can't find him though???


----------

